# Could the Imperium contruct a "Mobile Suit" like machine?



## The Final Frontier (Oct 15, 2011)

I know this is probably hersey lol but I've always wondered if the Imperium could construct a mechanised unit like a Mobile Suit from Gundam like the RX-78-2 Gundam(Not one of those gundams that can destroy a colony with a big gun) where it's fast(for Imperium standards anyway lol) like 80-100 MPH and agile in combat with a beam rifle or a Lass Rifle in 40K terms and a beam saber. I find it kinda strange how the Imperium doesn't have units like this. Sure they got different types of Titans and even the Imperial Knights now but there not really fast or agile. Surely the Imperium or Mars Tech-priest could build something like a MS?


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

First thought they probably could they have produced similar units before such as the imperial gaurd sentinel ("fast" bipedal units) but there are quite a few things holding them back.

Firstly they don't want to or their technolgical worship prevents them from making large technological breakthroughs or even altering the STCs they currently have. And without an STC for gundam suits they won't even consider the possibility.

Secondly the Imperiums combat doctrine relies appon heavily armed and armored units most if not all are so heavily armored they are unable of rapid movements and even if they are they are incapable of major adjustments.

Thirdly most of the applications for such a unit a mobile heavy hitting unit, very capable of rapid redploment after hit an run attacks. Are mostly covered by alternate units such as a frequently used tactic of scouting with sentinel and the using the hammer of the emperor (artillery or other tanks) to remove problems. The primary role filled by these units is two fold, in what I've seen of Gundam's or similar mecha units is the engagement of larger units such as themselves and not the smaller infantry or even units such as tanks. Where as previous discribed units (scouts+artillery /armored apcs and tanks) can engage multiple varied enemies.

Please note quite limited experience with gundam. Particularly in regards to my third point.

Sent from Samsung Galaxy Via TapaTalk


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Because that sort of technology is mostly Tau forte.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

The answer is simpley yes! They have ability to make wonderous creations, the problem is the mechanicus is mired in dogma and unwilling to make available in quantity the good tech they have and not willing make anything new


----------



## The Final Frontier (Oct 15, 2011)

While I already knew that for the Tech-Priest, it's still kinda wow they couldn't produce a Zaku-II like machine, a thousand of them would prob change the outcome of an entire campaign and they prob be cheaper then most titans or even baneblade tanks.

Tau tech isn't quite there yet from what I've seen but a hundred or two years later, I wouldn't be surprised


----------



## ExaltedUrizen (Jul 26, 2013)

Dark mechanicus has no such limitations


----------



## The Final Frontier (Oct 15, 2011)

you don't say? XD


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

What's a dreadknight, if it's not a baby gundam? As for Knights being slow, that's not true in all cases. The Cerastus chassis, whilst it can't fly, is very fast and mobile, whit its variants packing a serious punch.


----------



## The Final Frontier (Oct 15, 2011)

dreadknight? Aren't those Grey Knight Dreadnoughts? I mean something used by the Imperium in general, not just the Adeptus Astartes but I get your point.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

The Final Frontier said:


> dreadknight? Aren't those Grey Knight Dreadnoughts?


Not quite. They're an exosuit with a GK in terminator armour at the controls, allegedly derived from Tau technology. GK dreadnoughts are pretty much the same as other SM dreadnoughts.


----------

